# Freedom aquarium products protein skimmer



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

I can't find any reviews for it, was wondering if anyone knew if it was worth the money or not. It says it is made for up to 300 gallons. I don't wanna waste my money on it if it's junk, thanks.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Ok well FINALLY found quite a few reviews for this skimmer, and the general consensus is: It's crap. So I WILL NOT be wasting my money on it, I'll just get a better name brand one that I can trust to do the job right.


----------

